

Ask YC: What makes Twitter so special? - axod

3 Twitter stories in the top 5.
Twitter seems to get so much coverage here, and on other similar sites.
I can understand that if there really are issues related to scaling such a product, then they would be interesting to address and solve, but Twitter itself seems to have become the story rather than their product.<p>Are people upvoting because they are avid users of twitter, or because the stories of scaling have potential lessons?
======
mechanical_fish
_Are people upvoting because they are avid users of twitter?_

Yes, sometimes.

 _Or because the stories of scaling have potential lessons?_

Yes.

Let me add a few observations of my own:

Are people upvoting because Twitter is a genuinely new and popular service,
and hence very fashionable at this moment? Yes.

Are people upvoting because Twitter's design has just been sitting there,
right in front of our faces, for _years_ , and yet we plugged away on email
and IM and static HTML sites and blogs and Facebook and never even thought of
trying something like this, so we're fascinated to discover it in the same way
that biologists were fascinated to discover the platypus? Yes.

Are people upvoting because they're still trying to understand what Twitter
is, and how to build something like it themselves, but they're confused
because it isn't really email, or IM, or a microblog, or Facebook? Yes.

Do half the folks on news.yc look at Twitter and see something that they
simultaneously crave (a startup with a viral app) and fear (a startup with a
viral app that is pissing off its customers) and envy (because the customers
moan, and they complain, but _they don't abandon Twitter for the alternatives_
, at least not yet)? So, try as they might, the entrepreneurs can't possibly
look away?

Yes.

------
shimon
Twitter articles are popular here, as in other social news sites and blogs,
because of selection bias. Who likes twitter? People who always have something
to write. Who posts stuff on the web? People who always have something to
write. It's the same reason most of the people who apply for a job are idiots,
because they just have to do it over and over.

Overall, I think Twitter resembles the conference circuit. A small circle of
people dominate the crowd's attention, largely by talking voluminously among
themselves. You might be able to learn something new, but you'll have to
filter out a lot of noise. And you're probably better served by finding a
person or two and having an actual conversation, or writing an essay, or
actually doing some work instead of being interrupted every few minutes.

~~~
mechanical_fish
_actually doing some work instead of being interrupted every few minutes._

Amazing fact: Twitter works perfectly well in asynchronous mode. Turn off the
alerts, visit Twitter once or twice a day and catch up. Catching up on Twitter
is pretty easy because everything is _very very short_ by necessity.

Web usability guys like Jacob Nielsen have been saying for a decade that the
essence of writing for the web is microcontent -- we should all stop writing
paragraphs and concentrate all our energy on writing decent titles and
headlines. Well, Twitter is a _machine for forcing people to write good
headlines_ and nothing else. As a result, I find it wastes far less of the
reader's time than any other web technology to date.

~~~
mattmaroon
Kind of makes me shudder to think that that is where we're headed. ADHD to the
max.

------
joshwa
Two ways to look at Twitter:

1) Twitter is like any other social network-- its value to you is dependent on
which of your friends is on it. For most of us who have lots of friends that
aren't 100% plugged-in to the hottest web trends, this severely limits
twitter's value. However, the technorati get a lot of value from Twitter in
that it's an elite social network (aka mutual backrubbing), and a way of
getting to each other's inboxes (via @ and d messages). The electronic
equivalent of TED and Davos.

2) Twitter is basically a blog platform in disguise-- where the hordes of
wannabes who follow calcanis and ev and scoble really what they're doing is a
fancy equivalent of subscribing to their rss feed leaving comments on their
blog entries, with the added social bonus of making it seem like you're with
the 'in' crowd since you're on twitter leaving @messages for loiclemeur like
the big boys do (see 1 above).

~~~
greyman
The point 1) is only partially true. For example, I don't have any friends on
Twitter, but I use tweetscan to search twitter, when I want to see most
current events about something...for example, I want to buy some newly
announced gadget, so I do a search now and then to see links to new reviews,
or short ideas from early users about how they like or dislike it.

I think this might by one reason why twitter is so popular - it can be used
for many different purposes.

~~~
joshwa
Sounds like a slightly-more-real-time blog search to me.

------
andrewdotnich
There are many things that make Twitter special, but the main ones for me are:

1) The asynchronous nature of Twitter networks models real life quite well -
you might be interested in everything a person has to say, but they don't even
know/care about you. This works with Twitter, because following is a one-way
concept.

2) This makes it hard to get spammers onto Twitter, because the only way for
spammers to get their posts listened to is by having people follow them. Also,
services like the Twitter Black list exist to help people sort the wheat from
the chaff.

3) The best "feature" of Twitter is its tabula rasa attitude to what you post
- as long as it fits in 140 characters, Twitter doesn't care. This has allowed
people to build fun minigames (@lyricbot), query/response info bots
(@weatherbot), and plug Twitter into their external apps (Remember the Milk,
Buxfer, etc). This sets Twitter apart from something like Pownce, which had a
similar idea (complete with the asynchronous fan/friend model). The difference
(IMO) was that Pownce tried to impose some sort of order on its users, which
limited the way it could be used.

------
diego
I didn't think Twitter was useful until a few months ago. I started using it
and completely changed my mind. I see it like a buffet of interesting comments
from people I choose to follow. I get updates from people who are working on
interesting stuff, going to conferences I care about, etc.

Unlike a social network, I don't need to be friends with someone to see what
they post. I can stop following someone whenever and follow them again later.
In short, it has the useful content of a social network without the spammy
apps, useless profile information and dubious "friendships". It's a better
version of irc.

~~~
aheilbut
I also didn't get it at all at first, but am now quite addicted.

Twitter feels a bit like a 24/7 cocktail party full of intelligent and
interesting people, where you can chose who to listen to. I think they've also
evolved (or perhaps resurrected) a cultural norm of openness where you can
listen to and engage in conversations with anyone. I think that, along with
the asynchrony and discoverability, is what makes it slightly magical.

That being said, it has problems: \- It can definitely be a waste of time.

\- There aren't good tools for filtering, prioritizing, and contextualizing
the feed.

\- There's an excessive density of 'professional' social-media types who seem
to spend all day twitterring about nothing but Twitter.

\- I don't understand the appeal of the IM-type clients at all. They look
pretty, but I can't imagine anything worse than being constantly interrupted
by windows popping up all over my screen with random, disconnected tweets.

------
nir
Hype.

Twitter, by definition, appeals most to the people who are somewhat extrovert,
like to talk/write a lot about themselves (see Michael Arrington complaining
recently that Twitter's downtime denied him from broadcasting, live, his food
poisoning. I Am Not Making This Up)

Therefore, these people tend to talk a lot about what they are doing - and
thus talk about Twitter, which makes Twitter more well known _in our circles_
than much bigger websites.

A classic example is Apple's products, in the pre iPod/OS X days. They had a
tiny market share, but a very high mindshare. The reason, in my opinion, was
that Apple's user base consisted of many creatives - designers, writers,
musicians etc. If Apple computers' users were mostly biologists, civil
engineers and plumbers, you wouldn't hear about it nearly as much - even if
they had the same market share and the same customer loyalty.

Hype seems to be much cheaper now, though. Many Apple products truly had
groundbreaking engineering and design. Many Apple users were well known
because they were talented and creative. Compare this to to Twitter's
technical "challenges" (I mean, seriously - it's very minimal in
UI/functionality side, as it should be. They got plenty of money and can
attract top talent. If not scaling, what have they been doing for the past
year?), and its most well known users...

------
ks
I think the real reason is that Twitter looks so simple, that everyone thinks
they can do better. Deep down, most of us think we're in the top 20%.

I've thought about how I would have made Twitter, but the truth is that the
Twitter problem is probably not something that is easily fixed. The people at
Twitter have had a lot of real world experience and have more data to base
their development on.

------
dood
There is a lot of noise around the subject, but if you boil it down I don't
think it's much of mystery: Twitter represents an important new way to
communicate. People like communicating. Some people also like tech/startups,
so for them it's double the fun.

------
boomshine
For one reason or another, people have an emotional investment in Twitter.
Maybe it's just the cutesy vocabulary and artwork, but I like to think that
people are invested in the promise of Twitter (that is, Twitter as a product
with attractive features).

That, and also how the spectators and critics are investing in themselves by
how much they complain and speculate about how each little thing is being
mismanaged. It is Twitter, after all.

------
atog
I see twitter as my window out of the office. It's that place where everybody
is working, together, but not in the same room.

It's a social thing and I love it.

------
randomhack
Mandatory penny arcade link : <http://www.penny-arcade.com/comic/2008/4/23/>

------
dmose
Blogs = the paparazzi Twitter = Britney Spears

They fester off each other. We're seeing a relatively new phenomenon in terms
of coverage because people inherently love talking about nose dives. It wont'
last...nobody talks about Friendster anymore.

------
sabat
1- The name sounds cool to people. 2- Evan Williams. 3- Technology problems
with an unproven but popular Web 2.0-ish (2nd Wave, if you prefer) add drama.
4- It has a clever, if undeveloped, idea.

